# Albon for nursing pups?



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I am fostering mom and two 4-week old puppies who are still nursing. Pups have just been diagnosed with coccidia. (Fortunately, neither is showing any symptoms.) They received Strongid Dewormer today and the vet has prescribed Albon for the next 8 days. I'm reading contradictory information on the internet. Some sites say it is commonly used in all ages of pups. Other sites warn nursing pups & moms should not be given Albon. 

I'll talk to the vet tomorrow before starting the medication. Anyone with knowledge about this medication & nursing pups?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Additional information for anyone doing research on this topic in the future....

My regular vet did some additional research for me and found that Albon is safe for nursing pups once they reach 4-5 weeks. Her suggestion was that due to Havanese being a small breed it would be best to wait until they are as close to the 5 week mark as possible. The severity of symptoms may determine the how soon the medication needs to be started.

Veterinarian internists also recommend administering a probiotic in conjunction with Albon to get the intestinal tract back in balance as quickly as possible. Coccidia can take months to get rid of with just the Albon. The problem is that administering the probiotic may be tough with a nursing pup unless they are also eating solids. The Albon can be started first and the probiotic started a week or two later once the pups have started eating some solids, even if they are still nursing occasionally.


----------

